# The Spellweaver Gang and Crufts - Pic Heavy!



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Here we go!

Evie's bench









Sarah and Evie









Sarah and Evie









Quinny's bench









Laura and Quinny









Laura and Quinny









Neo's bench









Emma and Neo









Emma and Neo in YKC Stakes









The food tables!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I nearly pinched some food off that table!!!

Instead I got a chocolate doughnut and spoke to a borzoi lady by the loo's.

Some fantastic photo's and some great dogs!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Still lost as too who the REAL spellweaver is!
But thanksfor sharing them pictures!
xxxx
DT


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Still lost as too who the REAL spellweaver is!
> But thanksfor sharing them pictures!
> xxxx
> DT


Oh, go on then - wasn't going to post this, but since you've twisted my arm - this is me and Emma! (Emma is the young pretty one!)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I nearly pinched some food off that table!!!
> 
> Instead I got a chocolate doughnut and spoke to a borzoi lady by the loo's.
> 
> Some fantastic photo's and some great dogs!!:thumbup:


Awww - if only I'd been there at the time! You could have had some food as well - there was plenty and we took loads home.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Where is the pictures of the Bergies?? :001_wub:

I love Miss Independant, what a stunner.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Where is the pictures of the Bergies?? :001_wub:
> 
> I love Miss Independant, what a stunner.


The bergies don't have classes at Crufts - Crufts is the only championship show that doesn't have an Import Register class. The bergies have been at Crufts because Emma and Sarah have qualified them in YKC Handling - but unfortunately they didn't qualify this year 

Miss Independent - Evie - is the mother of the other two. She's seven now!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> The bergies don't have classes at Crufts - Crufts is the only championship show that doesn't have an Import Register class. The bergies have been at Crufts because Emma and Sarah have qualified them in YKC Handling - but unfortunately they didn't qualify this year
> 
> Miss Independent - Evie - is the mother of the other two. She's seven now!


Ah right! Do you know when they will be able to show?

Evie is beautiful, if i ever have a BC i want one exactly like Miss Independant!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

owo..lovely!!! and how did it go if it is not rude to ask?....


wish I were there evenas a dog!!!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I nearly pinched some food off that table!!!
> 
> Instead I got a chocolate doughnut and spoke to a borzoi lady by the loo's.
> 
> Some fantastic photo's and some great dogs!!:thumbup:


LOL Same here i had to stop OH grabbing a handful of food  .

Lovely dogs x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> owo..lovely!!! and how did it go if it is not rude to ask?....


Not rude at all!

Evie was shortlisted out of 27 in Veteran Bitch class - many of them veteran champions, so a very good result for her.

Quinny wasn't placed, but the dog judge seemed only to be picking black and white dogs and Quinny is a blue and white. Wish the judges had been the other way round - the bitch judge had given Quinny a first in the Open Stakes at Harrogate Open Show a couple of weeks before!

Neo was 5th (VHC) out of 25 in Mid-Limit class, but unplaced in the YKC Stakes.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

are you coming down south this year ? SW


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics gorgeous dogs


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> are you coming down south this year ? SW


Not decided yet - but I'll let you know if we are!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fab pis, yur dogs are gorgeous, i love the info sheets you put on their benches, might have to steal that idea


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Fab pis, yur dogs are gorgeous, i love the info sheets you put on their benches, might have to steal that idea


It's the Caleykiz crew who do that for us. Evie, as you will have gathered, is from the Caleykiz kennel and they have really taken us under their wing. They are always there to help with anything - grooming, trimming, handling, lending us a cage for Neo's bench because we only have two, doing the bench cards etc etc; they were there for us all the way when we bred Evie; they have given us our own page on their website (including the bergies!) - if I had to hold anyone up as the epitome of what a good breeder should be with regard to the people who buy one of their dogs, it would be them.

And - whoo hoo - breaking news - we're going to have another one of their puppies on 10th of April!!!! 

Well, I say "we" -he's going to be owned by Spellweaver but he's going to live with Sarah rather than us (Sarah is my niece who owns the Spellweaver affix along with us) But Sarah's at our house as much as she's at her own - and we'll be showing him!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow thats fab news, how exciting

Your breeders do sound fab, I get loads of help from Percys and Willows but only see Percys on the show circuit. I hope to have a pup off them one day.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Great pictures, beautiful babies - looking their best!


----------

